# fable: the lost chapters (sammelthread)



## tommyh (20. September 2005)

so kommt ja jetzt diese woche endlich raus und ich werds mir gleich mal holen freu mich schon sehr darauf...wer ausser mir wird sichs auch gleich besorgen?


----------



## Dimebag (20. September 2005)

tommyh am 20.09.2005 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> freu mich schon sehr darauf...wer ausser mir wird sichs auch gleich besorgen?


Ich habe es vorhin meiner Freundin besorgt, und freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal.

@Topic: Ich habe auch hohe Hoffnungen in das Spiel, schaut wirklich sehr spassig aus.


----------



## tommyh (20. September 2005)

> Ich habe es vorhin meiner Freundin besorgt, und freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal.




  

scherzkeks....


hoff das die spielzeit doch etwas länger sein wird als auf der xbox wurde ja des öfteren bemängelt....


----------



## Dumbi (20. September 2005)

Dimebag am 20.09.2005 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es vorhin meiner Freundin besorgt, und freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal.


Kümmere du dich mal lieber ums Elastomania-Turnier...


----------



## Dimebag (20. September 2005)

Dumbi am 20.09.2005 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 20.09.2005 20:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eins nach dem anderen   Die harte Zeit auf der Arbeit ist fast vorbei


----------



## Cyrix (20. September 2005)

Das Spiel ist wirklich sehr kurz... wenn man nur die Hauptquests verfolgt ist man nach 9-10 h durch
Andererseits gibt es in der Spielwelt sehr viel zu entdecken, es gibt viele Easter-Eggs und das Spiel lädt  durch die Möglichkeit, sowohl den guten, als auch den bösen Weg zu gehen, mindestens einmal zum wiederspielen ein. Die Endgegner sind eigentlich etwas zu einfach. Trotz alledem macht das Spiel viel Spass! Ich wünsche allen, die es spielen werden, ein frohes Zusammentreffen mit "Jack of Blades" !


----------



## zoerfie (20. September 2005)

immerhin ist die Story um 1/3 länger als bei Fable auf der XBOX, das ist ja schonmal etwas. Mit allen Nebenquests ist man auch gut 20-25 Stunden beschäftigt.


----------



## TIGER1 (20. September 2005)

zoerfie am 20.09.2005 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> immerhin ist die Story um 1/3 länger als bei Fable auf der XBOX, das ist ja schonmal etwas. Mit allen Nebenquests ist man auch gut 20-25 Stunden beschäftigt.




Also fü ein rollenspiel 20 stunden ist einfach zu wenig. Bei einem Rollenspiel sollte man schon 35 Stunden beschäftigt werden. Also ich habe mir schon überlegt mir das Game zu kaufen aber bei so einer Spielzeit wird das nicht mal angefangen.   
Wenn ein Actionspiel so eine Spielzeit hat kann man das noch verkraften aber bei einem Rollenspiel geht sowas nicht.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (20. September 2005)

mal an Alle die Fable schon gespielt haben:
Ist Fable mehr ein waschechtes Rollenspiel á la Baldur's gate oder mehr ein stumpfsinniges simples Action Rollenspiel á la Diablo? Oder ist es quasi ne Mischung, und nicht in eine Schublade zu stecken?


Stiller-Meister   

_Signatur änder_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. September 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 20.09.2005 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> mal an Alle die Fable schon gespielt haben:
> Ist Fable mehr ein waschechtes Rollenspiel á la Baldur's gate oder mehr ein stumpfsinniges simples Action Rollenspiel á la Diablo? Oder ist es quasi ne Mischung, und nicht in eine Schublade zu stecken?


Es ist ein Actionrollenspiel, was man durchaus als Diablo in 3D bezeichnen könnte. Allerdings ohne Zufallslevel und ohne die Möglichkeit seinen Charakter unterschiedlich zu entwicklen. Sprich gegen Ende des Spiel ist man mit Schwer, Bogen und Magie gut. Der Reitz das Game erneut durchzuspielen ist daher leider nicht sehr groß. Ich habe zwar die PC Fassung noch nicht gespielt, allerdings würde ich doch sehr zu einem Gamepad raten. Man kann es sicherlich aus mit Maus/Tastatur spielen fände ich das doch etwas anstrengend.
Da ich es schon auf der Xbox gespielt habe, werde ich mir die PC Fassung sicherlich nicht kaufen.


----------



## tommyh (21. September 2005)

TIGER1 am 20.09.2005 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> zoerfie am 20.09.2005 21:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und genau das versteh ich nicht wo steht geschrieben das ein action game mit 20 stunden ausreichend ist jedoch ein rollenspiel mit 20 stunden viel zu kurz ist....das entzieht sich bei mir jeder logik....also auf mich mirkt das spiel sehr stimmig von sämtlichen videos die ich gesehen habe bis hin zu den screens und tests....


----------



## SperliNr1 (21. September 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem beim Starten von Fable.

Es kommt immer ein Fenster mit Fehler bei dem steht das Spiel wurde nicht richtig beendet und kann nun im abgesicherten Modus gestertet werden. Es ist aber egal wie man es startet es kommt immer wieder das Fenster.
Habe einen PC mit 1,5 GHz, 512 MB RAM und einer Geforce 4 TI 4400.

Wenn jemand eine Lösung kennt bitte sagen.

mfg


----------



## Dumbi (21. September 2005)

Erfüllt dein PC die Mindestanforderungen?


----------



## mikoo (21. September 2005)

In Oesterreich (Wien) ist das Spiel bereits erhaeltlich.
Leider muss ich heute bis 21 Uhr arbeiten....


----------



## juppa (21. September 2005)

tommyh am 20.09.2005 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> so kommt ja jetzt diese woche endlich raus und ich werds mir gleich mal holen freu mich schon sehr darauf...wer ausser mir wird sichs auch gleich besorgen?




ma gucken ich glaub ich hols mir ma sehen wis wird 


ich spiel grad noch lotor sum


----------



## tommyh (21. September 2005)

mikoo am 21.09.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> In Oesterreich (Wien) ist das Spiel bereits erhaeltlich.
> Leider muss ich heute bis 21 Uhr arbeiten....




dann wird es das ja morgen in graz beim saturn auch schon zu haben sein.... 

gib dann mal ein kleines review wie es sich so spielt...


----------



## mikoo (22. September 2005)

Habe ca. die erste Stunde spielen koennen.
Erste Eindruecke:
Minuswertung: 4 CDs im Zeitalter der DVD sind nicht gerade innovativ.
Grosses Plus: Installation und die erste Spieldauer war voellig bugfrei !!!
Zweites riesiges Plus: Man merkt dem Spiel zu keiner Zeit die Konsolenherkunft an!
Zur Technik: Die Grafik ist sehenswert (Comikstil in Richtung Warcraft), die
Vertonung ist gelungen und die Mischung aus Sprachausgebe und zu lesender Text ist ausgewogen; die Musik (orchestral) passt sich gut ein.
Die Steuerung lernt man in der ersten Stunde und ist genreueblich.
Zum Spiel:
Am Anfang hatte ich das Gefuehl, ein Adventure zur spielen, irgenwie eine Mischung aus Monkey Island und Technomage. Die Interaktion mit der super 
gestalteten Spielwelt macht spass und ist nicht eintoenig.
Im zweiten Abschnitt der Einfuehrung wurde ich ein wenig an Harry Potter erinnert (hier heisst die Schule: die Gilde). Man lernt mit Nah,- Fern- und Magiekampf umzugehen. Die Spielwelt ist nicht komplett begehbar.
Ein konventinelles Inventar scheint auch nicht zu existieren.
Fazit: (wahrscheinlich) bugfrei und kein Plagiat bestehender Spiele bin ich gespannt, wie sich das Spiel weiterentwickelt..., was will man mehr.
Zur Spiellaenge (war ja hier auch Thema) vertrete ich die Meinung, dass gerade in Rollenspielen mit den Moeglichkeiten des Re-Spawns (Dungeon Siege) oder des staendigen Herumwanderns in  der Spielwelt (Gothic 2) die 
Spiellaenge gedehnt wird, ohne das wirklich etwas Neues passiert. Gelingt es einem Spiel, ohne diese Tricks unterhalten zu koennen, ist nicht die Laenge, sondern die Qualitaet und der Spassfaktor entscheidend.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (22. September 2005)

TIGER1 am 20.09.2005 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> zoerfie am 20.09.2005 21:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




soory alter aber nur wegen der spielziet ein spiel nihct zu zocken ist ja wohl voll beschissen. ich erinner mich an god of war für die ps2 hatte es in 12 stunden durch ( action adeventure) und war perfekt und gut unterhalten ... und an so was kann ich genau so spass haben wie an einem rollenspiel mit über 50 stunden spielezeit ! wo ist das problem ??? so ein scheiss arguemnt ......ich find fable ziemlich gut auch wenn ich mich bis huete frage weshalb der nie gelernt hat zu springen  

da is sogar ein klienr zaun vor nem haus ein hindrnis !!

viel spass mit fable


----------



## magi (22. September 2005)

Also ich kenne es noch von der xbox, hab es heute installiert und habe bei der Musik aussetzer.

Sonst ist alles in Ordnung, Treiber sind alle aktuell.

Könnt ja mal posten wo es mit einer Audigy2 geht.


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2005)

Als ich das erstemal gestartet habe und ALLES auf Max. gesetzt habe (mit Auflösung 1024x76 sttartete das Spiel automatisch mit 640x480..
Also langsam raufgeschraubt.
Ging auch alles auf my bis auf die Schattenqualität.

Warum kann ich keine maximalen Schattendetails einstellen?
Der Kommentar, dass meine Hardware dazu nicht fähig sei, find ich bei nem 3,5 Ghz mit 2 Gb-Ram und einer x800xt ein bissl frech .
Oder geht das nur bei NVidia-Karten?


----------



## BeavisBC (22. September 2005)

bin der stolze besitzer der englichen version
ich habs bereits als böser und guter durch und muss sagen das spiel is einfach genial obwohl es relativ kurz ist


----------



## magi (22. September 2005)

Bin ich der einzige der Musik aussetzer hat???


----------



## tommyh (22. September 2005)

mikoo am 22.09.2005 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ca. die erste Stunde spielen koennen.
> Erste Eindruecke:
> Minuswertung: 4 CDs im Zeitalter der DVD sind nicht gerade innovativ.
> Grosses Plus: Installation und die erste Spieldauer war voellig bugfrei !!!
> ...





hört sich doch gut an...  

das mit den cds find ich jedoch auch mittlerweile ein witz es sollte doch jeder gesittete gamer mittlerweile ein dvd-laufwerk sein eigen nennen....

spätestens am samstag wirds gekuft....


----------



## showstopper123 (22. September 2005)

Habe auch mal die engl. Version so ca 2 h gespielt und mein EIndruck war extrem gut, ich fand es besser als Gothic 2 / Morrowind, dies muss nichts heißen, denn kann ja sein, dass das Spiel noch abbaut..

Die Grafik des Spiels ist wirklich schön und die Hadnlung sehr interessant, die ganze Atmosphäre stimmt einfach.

Die Steuerung ist auch akzeptabl, wobei sie doch recht schwer ist, wenn mehr als 3 Gegner auf einmal angreifen, da wurde mir das Ganze etwas zu hektisch.

Edit :
Ob die deutsche Sprachausgabe den EIndruck bei mir gemindert hätte, kann ich nicht sagen, aber halte ich für durchaus möglich.


----------



## MADEMAN (22. September 2005)

showstopper123 am 22.09.2005 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch mal die engl. Version so ca 2 h gespielt und mein EIndruck war extrem gut, ich fand es besser als Gothic 2 / Morrowind, dies muss nichts heißen, denn kann ja sein, dass das Spiel noch abbaut..
> 
> Die Grafik des Spiels ist wirklich schön und die Hadnlung sehr interessant, die ganze Atmosphäre stimmt einfach.
> 
> ...



Auf der XBOX soll die deutsche Sprachausgabe recht gut gewesen sein. Ich hoffe Amazon schickts heute noch ab.


----------



## HanFred (22. September 2005)

MADEMAN am 22.09.2005 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der XBOX soll die deutsche Sprachausgabe recht gut gewesen sein. Ich hoffe Amazon schickts heute noch ab.


gut gemacht, ja, ich hatte es schon auf der XBOX. aber das herrliche britisch english der EV ziehe ich unbedingt vor.


----------



## Dimebag (22. September 2005)

tommyh am 22.09.2005 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich doch gut an...
> 
> das mit den cds find ich jedoch auch mittlerweile ein witz es sollte doch jeder gesittete gamer mittlerweile ein dvd-laufwerk sein eigen nennen....
> 
> spätestens am samstag wirds gekuft....


Ich durfte gestern auch 'ne Stunde spielen (und danach zugucken   ), und bin zugleich begeistert und genervt.

Die Story und die Welt an sich sind schön inszeniert, man kann viele Sachen machen (Frauen anbaggern, saufen,   ), die Technik ist wirklich top (Grafik und Sound).

Auch das Gut / Böse Prinzip ist lustig.

Die Kämpfe sind auch vielseitig, manchmal helfen Pfeil und Bogen mehr, manchmal hilft nur das Schwert und die Magie kommt immer wieder zwischendurch gut.

Allerdings sind Kämpfe der grösste Bestandteil des Games, und dafür finde ich die Steuerung nicht gut genug. Mit der mittleren Maustaste blockt man - ok. Wenn man allerdings die mittlere Maustaste und gleichzeitig eine Richtungstaste drückt, macht man eine Art Ausweichmanöver (eine Rolle über den Boden) und das kann ganz schön verwirren. Vielleicht werde ich auch zu alt, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, bei mehreren Gegnern wird es sehr hektisch, und wenn man dann noch versehentlich durch die Gegend kullert, wird's unlustig. Das liegt am Combat Multiplier: wenn man viele Treffer hintereinander landet, ohne selber getroffen zu werden, gibt's mehr Erfahrungspunkte. Gut! Nur ist das bei mir leider schon an und wann an der Steuerung gescheitert   
Mit viel Übung sollte es besser gehen, und es ist auch kein sehr schlimmer Fehler.

Auf jeden Fall macht das Game viel Spass


----------



## HanFred (22. September 2005)

Dimebag am 22.09.2005 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit viel Übung sollte es besser gehen, und es ist auch kein sehr schlimmer Fehler.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall macht das Game viel Spass


abrollen ist eine gte sache gegen die grossen gegner. man kann dann einfach nahkampfmässig drauflos und wenn sich eine seiner attacken ankündigt, rollt man einmal nach hinten. das ist wirklich nich schwer, wenn man ein wenig übung hat. bin auch nicht der multiplyer-spezi, aber es get ganz gut.


----------



## Dimebag (22. September 2005)

HanFred am 22.09.2005 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 22.09.2005 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, mein Problem war halt, dass ich in einer Gruppe Gegner umhergelaufen bin, und anstatt zu blocken ständig durch die Gegend gekullert bin. Das war dann schon ziemlich nervig. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich werde alt   und hatte auch nicht wirklich Zeit zu üben...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. September 2005)

Dimebag am 22.09.2005 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt am Combat Multiplier: wenn man viele Treffer hintereinander landet, ohne selber getroffen zu werden, gibt's mehr Erfahrungspunkte. Gut! Nur ist das bei mir leider schon an und wann an der Steuerung gescheitert
> Mit viel Übung sollte es besser gehen, und es ist auch kein sehr schlimmer Fehler.


Das hat mich schon an der Xbox Version extrem gestört. Dieses Problem mit dem Multiplier kann man ganz einfach umgehen. Du brauchst einfach nur den Zauber "Körperlicher Schild". Hast du den aktiviert, dann geht zum einen der Schaden aufs Mana, aber gleichzeitig wirst du im Kampf nicht beeinträchtigt und dein Kampfmultiplikator bleibt unangetastet. Ist ei ganz wichtiger Zauber, damit kommt man dann auch locker in Regionen von x40 und CO.


----------



## HanFred (22. September 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 22.09.2005 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst einfach nur den Zauber "Körperlicher Schild". Hast du den aktiviert, dann geht zum einen der Schaden aufs Mana, aber gleichzeitig wirst du im Kampf nicht beeinträchtigt und dein Kampfmultiplikator bleibt unangetastet. Ist ei ganz wichtiger Zauber, damit kommt man dann auch locker in Regionen von x40 und CO.


danke für den tip, muss ich auch mal probieren.k könnte lustig werden in der arena.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (22. September 2005)

ich hab gedacht fable kommt am 23. raus. woher habt ihr des denn schon?

Ich überleg ob ichs mir kauf. ich glaub ichwart erstmal den Pcgames test ab, oder ist das spiel so perfekt dass ich keine woche mehr warten soll?

Jetzt hab ich noch ein paar Fragen:
Ist es mehr wie gothic 2 od. mehr wie Diablo 2?
1st person oder 3rd person oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## Dimebag (22. September 2005)

machbetmachallabett am 22.09.2005 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab gedacht fable kommt am 23. raus. woher habt ihr des denn schon?
> 
> Ich überleg ob ichs mir kauf. ich glaub ichwart erstmal den Pcgames test ab, oder ist das spiel so perfekt dass ich keine woche mehr warten soll?
> 
> ...


Ich hab's hier schon im Laden gesehen, falls du aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum bist, gibt's das Game bei www.gameware.at

Zu deinen Fragen: mehr wie Gothic, aber mit mehr Gekloppe
1st person oder 3rd person? Versteh die Frage nicht: ist natürlich 3rd person.

mfg


----------



## machbetmachallabett (22. September 2005)

Dimebag am 22.09.2005 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 22.09.2005 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## HanFred (22. September 2005)

machbetmachallabett am 22.09.2005 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab gedacht fable kommt am 23. raus. woher habt ihr des denn schon?
> 
> Ich überleg ob ichs mir kauf. ich glaub ichwart erstmal den Pcgames test ab, oder ist das spiel so perfekt dass ich keine woche mehr warten soll?
> 
> ...


es ist 3rd person. eine zoomstufe glaube ich. optisch eher wie gothic, besser als das. aber es ist niemals so frei, man kan nur auf bestimmten arealen gehen, nicht springen, nicht klettern. spielerisch würde ich es nicht mit diablo vergleichen, die stuerung ist ja direkt 8tastatur/maus) und es ist halt ein actionspiele mit einigen wenigen, dafür  stark ausgeprägren RPG-elementen. es geht primär um den ruf des helden, seine ausstrahlung. die leute können einen vergöttern, sogar lieben. oder sie können sich vor einem fürchten und panisch davonrennen. das kann man während des spiels beeinflussen und auch wieder umkehren.
das reine monstermetzeln hat mir eigentlich nicht einmal grossen spass gemacht, es wurde mit der zeit zur pflichtübung (es respawned sowieso alles ausser questviecher), aber den rest des spiels fand ich top. auch das löcher in der gegend buddeln, das fischen, das saufen..., hehe. man kann heiraten, häuser kaufen, das kann zu weiteren quests führen...
finde nicht, dass sich das nach diablo anhört. der kampf mag teilweise geklicke sein, aber nicht ausschliesslich. und man muss ja nicht alles metzeln.


----------



## Killtech (22. September 2005)

Dimebag am 22.09.2005 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, mein Problem war halt, dass ich in einer Gruppe Gegner umhergelaufen bin, und anstatt zu blocken ständig durch die Gegend gekullert bin. Das war dann schon ziemlich nervig.
> Aber wie gesagt, ich werde alt   und hatte auch nicht wirklich Zeit zu üben...


Wozu blocken? Ich schlag einfach wild um mich, und das klappt. *g*

Hab das Spiel schon etwas länger, und bin auch schon durch. Daher mal ein kleines Review meinerseits:

Fable ist ein recht einsteigerfreundliches Rollenspiel, das eindeutig auf Action aus ist. Anstatt wie in einem reinrassigen Rollenspiel a la Gothic die Welt zu erforschen, mit diversen Charakteren zu interagieren, und Quests jeglicher Art zu lösen, steht hier das Kämpfen eindeutig im Mittelpunkt. Man metzelt sich durch Horden an Monstern um seinen Combat-Multiplier zu erhöhen, um somit schneller an Erfahrungspunkte zu kommen. Diese können anschließend im Gilden Haupquartier gegen entsprechende Fähigkeiten aus verschiedenen Kategorien eingetauscht werden. Ob Magie, Nah- oder Fernkampf - für jeden Geschmack ist etwas dabei.

Dieses Spielprinzip wickelt den Spieler um den Finger und treibt ihn immer weiter voran. Allerdings entsteht in Fable kein richtiger Sammeltrieb. Die erledigten Gegner lassen keine Gegenstände fallen. Diese müssen entweder  bei Händlern gekauft, durch Mini-Quests erworben, oder als Schätze geborgen werden. Die Auswahl an Ausrüstungsgegendständen ist insgesamt  zwar ganz ordentlich, aber kein Vergleich zu Diablo II. Das dürfte unter anderem auch mit der Spiellänge zusammenhängen, womit wir schon beim nächsten Punkt wären. Fable spielt sich recht schnell und hektisch. Wenn man sich Zeit lässt, die Spielwelt erkundet, und diesen und jenen Schatz sucht, flimmert nach ca. 16 Stunden der Abspann über den Bildschirm. Manche mögen sagen, dass ca. 16 Stunden für ein Rollenspiel sehr wenig sind - und damit haben sie auch Recht. Allerdings lädt Fable einen zum wiederholten Durchspielen ein. Da dem Spieler überlassen wird, ob sein Charakter sich der guten oder der bösen Seite anschließt, gibt es viele Wendungen und Storyverläufe, die sich erst nach mehrfachem Durchspielen zeigen. Dabei wirken allerdings die vielen kurzen Ladescreens zwischen den Gebieten, wodurch die Spielzeit mehr oder weniger künstlich gestreckt wird, störend. Verlässt man ein Gebiet, um in das nächste zu spazieren, so drängt sich sofort der Ladebildschirm auf. Dieser taucht auch alle paar Minuten auf, da man ziemlich flott unterwegs ist, und stets neue Orte zu sehen bekommt.

Obwohl Fable ursprünglich für die X-Box erschienen ist, sieht man dem Spiel die Kosolenherkunft nicht an. Die Grafik gehört wohl zu dem schönsten, was man bislang in einem Rollenspiel zu sehen bekommen hat, und ist somit zeitgemäß. Blooming-Filter, dynamische Tageszeitenwechsel, tolle Effekte und eine wunderschöne und detailliert geformte Spielwelt, können überzeugen. Trotz aller Edel-Optik stellt das Spiel recht humane Anforderungen an die Hardware. Mit einem Athlon XP 2600+, 1GB RAM und einer Radeon 9700 konnte ich auf 1280x1024 mit maximalen Details flüssig spielen.

Die Steuerung ist zu Beginn zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, geht dann allerdings dem Genre entsprechend leicht von der Hand. Das Kampfsystem ist wesentlich aktiver als in Gothic und es kommen Erinnerungen an die wilden Klickorgien aus Diablo 2 auf. Stellt euch also schon einmal auf Muskelkater im Zeigefinger ein... *g*

Alles in einem ist Fable ein wirklich gut gelungenes Action-RPG, das die kurze Spielzeit durch intensive Erlebnisse und einen hohen Wiederspielbarkeitswert ausgleicht. Wer die Zeit bis zu The Elder Scrolls - Oblivion oder Gothic 3 verkürzen möchte, dem sei Fable - The Lost Chapters uneingeschränkt ans Herz zu legen.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## MADEMAN (22. September 2005)

Killtech am 22.09.2005 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 22.09.2005 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut zu wissen. Dann ist das Geld ja halbwegs sinnfreivoll investiert.


----------



## babajager (22. September 2005)

magi am 22.09.2005 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich der einzige der Musik aussetzer hat???



Nein die habe ich auch bei mir Kommen sogar noch Sprachausetzer vor. Wird wohl ein Problem der Audigy 2 Treiber sein.


----------



## magi (22. September 2005)

Habe mal einen alten Audigy2 Treiber insalliert, die Tonaussetzer sind verschwunden.
Also Treiber Problem!!!


----------



## domi1985 (22. September 2005)

Ich habe schon heute eine Exemplar bei Expert in Villingen kaufen können. Vor einer Stunde. Es waren nur noch zwei Spiele da.
Momentan bin ich beim installieren. Freu ich mich schon wenn es endlich gleich so weit ist.
Auf diesen Augeblick habe ich mich schon gefreut seit ich das erste Mal etwas von "Projekt Ego" gehört habe. Denn ich habe keine XBox.

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Berner (22. September 2005)

McDrake am 22.09.2005 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich das erstemal gestartet habe und ALLES auf Max. gesetzt habe (mit Auflösung 1024x76 sttartete das Spiel automatisch mit 640x480..
> Also langsam raufgeschraubt.
> Ging auch alles auf my bis auf die Schattenqualität.
> 
> ...


Also genau das gleiche problem hab ich auch!!
Bei mir stellts auch immer die einstellungen auf 640 x 480 zurück wenn ich die schattendetails hoch stelle!!
weiß einer wie man das beheben kann??
habs schon mit dem cat 5.8 und 5.9 probiert, das problem besteht aber immer noch!!
weiß jemad rat?


----------



## tommyh (22. September 2005)

so gerade beim installiern werds dann gleich mal ne runde anspielen...  

eija habs recht günstig bei media markt erstanden gabs dort um nur 39 euro...


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (22. September 2005)

tommyh am 22.09.2005 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> so gerade beim installiern werds dann gleich mal ne runde anspielen...
> 
> eija habs recht günstig bei media markt erstanden gabs dort um nur 39 euro...



Spiel momentan auch mit dem Gedanken mir Fable zuzulegen. Allerdings ist mein Rechenknecht nicht gerade auf dem neustem Stand (P4 1,8Ghz, 512Mb Ram und eine Geforce 3 Ti-200). Meint ihr das Spiel läuft zufriedenstellend oder soll ichs lieber lassen ?


----------



## domi1985 (22. September 2005)

tommyh am 22.09.2005 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> so gerade beim installiern werds dann gleich mal ne runde anspielen...
> 
> eija habs recht günstig bei media markt erstanden gabs dort um nur 39 euro...



Ich habs bei Expert für 37 Euronen bekommen


----------



## tommyh (22. September 2005)

der_Menthol_Elch am 22.09.2005 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 22.09.2005 20:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




windows xp
256 ram
1,4ghz
3gb fp
64mb grafikkarte


----------



## tommyh (22. September 2005)

na toll hab schon das erste problem...  

 und zwar ich stell die auflösung im options menu auf 1280x1024 (tft) dann will ich das spiel starten und dort beim ladebildschirm wird der der screen kurz schwarz und stellt anschliessen auf 640x480 runter.... 

hat wer ne ahnung was da nicht passt treiber problem oder vom spiel her?


und im spiel selber seh ich auch nicht das ganze bild auf der rechten seiten fehlt einiges....




edit: sorry komando zurück hab den fehler und zwar verträgt mein system die schatten details nicht auf ganz hoch....ist das wieder nur nvidia vorbehalten? ist ja schliesslich ein nvidia game?


----------



## Berner (22. September 2005)

tommyh am 22.09.2005 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> na toll hab schon das erste problem...
> 
> und zwar ich stell die auflösung im options menu auf 1280x1024 (tft) dann will ich das spiel starten und dort beim ladebildschirm wird der der screen kurz schwarz und stellt anschliessen auf 640x480 runter....
> 
> ...


ja das sieht so aus!!
hab auch schon in anderen foren nachgelesen, das bei ATI grafikkarten der schatten nur auf die 2. höchste stufe geht!!


----------



## magi (22. September 2005)

tommyh am 22.09.2005 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> na toll hab schon das erste problem...
> 
> und zwar ich stell die auflösung im options menu auf 1280x1024 (tft) dann will ich das spiel starten und dort beim ladebildschirm wird der der screen kurz schwarz und stellt anschliessen auf 640x480 runter....
> 
> ...





Liegt an Fable stell im Spiel auf 60Hz dann müßte es mit der hohen Auflösung gehen.
Mit den Schatten auf ganz hoch ist nvidia vorbehalten!!


----------



## tommyh (23. September 2005)

naja sieht so ja auch recht schön aus....  danke trotzdem... 

mit der steuerung bei kämpfen hab ich einstweilen noch meine not aber das wird sicher bald mal in fleisch und blut übergehen....  

was mir jedoch fehlt ein ausführliches questbook für sekundär quests hab das noch nirgends gefunden und sich sämtlich sekundär quests merken ist nicht so meine ding...oder funktioniert das sobald man die gilden prüfung hat?


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2005)

magi am 22.09.2005 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Schatten auf ganz hoch ist nvidia vorbehalten!!



Meine Frage:
Was kann eine NVidia in der Schattendarstellung besser ale ne AT!?
Bei Shadern wärs mir ja logisch... aber mit dem berechnen von dunklen Stellen sollte doch auch eine ATI fertig werden... falls das nicht von CPU übernommen werden sollte.


----------



## magi (23. September 2005)

McDrake am 23.09.2005 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> magi am 22.09.2005 23:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ich mitbekommen habe liegt es an der Shader Version 3,die im moment nur 6800/7800 können.
Was das mit schatten zu tun hat??


----------



## Dimebag (23. September 2005)

magi am 23.09.2005 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 23.09.2005 11:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiss nicht, ob das nur ein Treiberproblem ist oder wirklich an SM3 liegt. Aber es kommt drauf an, wie die Schatteneffekte programmiert werden. Bei Chronicles of Riddick konnte man "soft Shadows" auch nur mit SM3 aktivieren.

mfg


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2005)

Dimebag am 23.09.2005 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht, ob das nur ein Treiberproblem ist oder wirklich an SM3 liegt. Aber es kommt drauf an, wie die Schatteneffekte programmiert werden. Bei Chronicles of Riddick konnte man "soft Shadows" auch nur mit SM3 aktivieren.
> 
> mfg



Was zum Henker ist so schweirig einen Übergang zu programmieren?
Wollen die nicht?
Nicht das ich das könnte.  
Aber im Vergleich zu den Licheffekten sollte das doch auch auf ATI-Karten möglich sein. Oder eben gleich den CPU damit beauftragen.


----------



## Zapzerap (23. September 2005)

Kleine Frage: Lässt sich das Spiel auch unter win2000 installieren+spielen?


----------



## Killtech (23. September 2005)

Zapzerap am 23.09.2005 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Frage: Lässt sich das Spiel auch unter win2000 installieren+spielen?


Laut den angegebenen Systemvoraussetzungen bei Amazon, sollte es auch unter Windows 2000 laufen.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## gumpl1986 (23. September 2005)

Wenn man es beim Media in Seiersberg um 39 euro bekommt überleg ich es mir auch. Werd aber erst beim Saturn schauen der ist näher.

Hoffentlich wird es nicht zu kurzweilig, aber zur Not kann man es ja 2x durchspielen.


----------



## tommyh (24. September 2005)

was mich stört nach rund drei stunden spielzeit die ganz kleinen aufgaben wie den geist aus der heimatstadt vertreiben am strand oder die so einen pilz für zwei händler suchen muss man sich merken sind nirgends vermerkt im questbook das nervt irgendwie da es von solchen "kleinen quests" recht viele gibt und man den überblick mit der zeit verliert aber sonst macht es spass ohne ende hab mir schon ne frau genommen nach 5 rosen in serie konnt ich ihr den ring anstecken...    und mini spiele wie karten zocken oder angeln machen auch richtig laune wenn man mal nicht questen will....  eine kleine frage hätte ich auch wie ist das mit dem haus wenn man eins kauft was hat man davon für einen nutzen?


----------



## G113Lonewolf (24. September 2005)

tommyh am 24.09.2005 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> was mich stört nach rund drei stunden spielzeit die ganz kleinen aufgaben wie den geist aus der heimatstadt vertreiben am strand oder die so einen pilz für zwei händler suchen muss man sich merken sind nirgends vermerkt im questbook das nervt irgendwie da es von solchen "kleinen quests" recht viele gibt und man den überblick mit der zeit verliert aber sonst macht es spass ohne ende hab mir schon ne frau genommen nach 5 rosen in serie konnt ich ihr den ring anstecken...    und mini spiele wie karten zocken oder angeln machen auch richtig laune wenn man mal nicht questen will....  eine kleine frage hätte ich auch wie ist das mit dem haus wenn man eins kauft was hat man davon für einen nutzen?



hi,

das Haus kann man noch 3x verschönern und vermieten (wenn man es nicht selbst nutzt). Bei Vermietung kann man ganz gut Miete kassieren und sich so letztlich eine gute Ausrüstung oder was man sonst noch will finanzieren.

G113Lonewolf


----------



## Dimebag (25. September 2005)

tommyh am 24.09.2005 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das mit dem haus wenn man eins kauft was hat man davon für einen nutzen?


drin pennen   = Energie


----------



## Killtech (25. September 2005)

Dimebag am 25.09.2005 02:33 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 24.09.2005 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pff, ich schlaf lieber in fremden Betten!  

MfG, Killtech

PS: Es lohnt sich das Dämonentor bei den Greatwood Höhlen zu öffnen. Ist zwar ein wenig Aufwand, aber dafür rockt  das Special-Item gewaltig.


----------



## Stubborn (25. September 2005)

*Speicherproblem!?*

hallo folgendes problem:

in der beschreibung steht, dass man unter optionen "Weltenspielstand" den fortschritt speichern kann , ich hab aber nur "Heldenspielstand" und ich habe keine lust das spiel in einem durch zu spielen!

wie kann man da speichern?

mfg stubborn


----------



## HanFred (25. September 2005)

*AW: Speicherproblem!?*



			
				Stubborn am 25.09.2005 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo folgendes problem:
> 
> in der beschreibung steht, dass man unter optionen "Weltenspielstand" den fortschritt speichern kann , ich hab aber nur "Heldenspielstand" und ich habe keine lust das spiel in einem durch zu spielen!
> 
> ...


vor oder nach missionen. während geht nicht bzw. eben nur den helden.


----------



## tommyh (25. September 2005)

*AW: Speicherproblem!?*

was hat man eigentlich von den grosstaten? ausser das man damit geld verwetten kann bekommt man dafür besser items oder mehr ruf?


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (25. September 2005)

tommyh am 22.09.2005 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> der_Menthol_Elch am 22.09.2005 21:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke  
Aber sind das die Mindestanforderungen oder dein Rechner ?    
Auf der Fable-Homepage find ich nirgends die Hardwareanforderungen....


----------



## tommyh (25. September 2005)

der_Menthol_Elch am 25.09.2005 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 22.09.2005 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mindest anforderungen.... 

also "etwas" potenter sollte deine konfig schon sein aber mit 1,8ghz und 512mbram und z.b. mit ner 9600pro sollte es schon recht gut laufen...


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (25. September 2005)

tommyh am 25.09.2005 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> der_Menthol_Elch am 25.09.2005 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, theoretisch müsste es also hinhauen....mit runtergeschraubten Details kann ich eigentlich sehr gut leben.


----------



## showstopper123 (25. September 2005)

tommyh am 25.09.2005 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> der_Menthol_Elch am 25.09.2005 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schätze schon, dass es auf niedrigen / mittleren EInstellungen flüssig läuft.

Habe auch keine sonderlich gute Hardware mehr ( Geforce Ti 4600, P4  2,53 Ghz, 768 Ram ) und ich kann es bei max. Details in 1280 + 1024 flüssig spielen.


Zum Thema Spielzeit :
Kann es sein, dass manche einfach durchgerannt sind, denn mir kommt das Spiel gar nicht so klein ( vom Umfang her gesehen vor ), es bringt zb auch was mit Leuten zu reden zb beim Trainning, nachdem man eigentlich schon fertig ist ( Nahkampf zb ), kann man dort mit einem Meister reden und sich benoten lassen, wenn man 1+ erreicht bekommt  man eine bessere Waffe, das gelcihe geschieht beim Fernkampf.
Direkt vor der Gilde steht ein Junge und ein Penner, der eine will, dass ich den Penner ärgere und der andere, dass ich den Junge verteibe, je machdem was ich mache, bekomme ich Punkte für gute/schlechte Taten.

Das sind alles keine Quests, auch keine Nebenquests, jedoch scheint es von solchen kleineren Interaktionen viele zu geben.
Kann mir daher gar nicht vorstellen nach 15 h schon fertig sein zu sollen.


----------



## rasenkiller (25. September 2005)

Kann mir einer sagen ob man in fable zauber kaufen muss  oder wie in WoW lernen kann und mit mana zu verwenden, kann man rüstungen selbst schmieden oder kann man sie nur finden oder kaufen?
was hat fable für anforderung?



mfg:rasenkiller


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2005)

rasenkiller am 25.09.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer sagen ob man in fable zauber kaufen muss  oder wie in WoW lernen kann und mit mana zu verwenden, kann man rüstungen selbst schmieden oder kann man sie nur finden oder kaufen?
> was hat fable für anforderung?


Zauber kaufst du nicht. Du sammelst Erfahrungspunkte und kannst diese in Zauber investieren. Diese kannst du in mehreren Stufen verbessern. Also Dauer verlänger, Schaden vergrößern, etc.
Für die Anwendung brauchst du dann Mana.

Anforderungen:
# Microsoft® Windows® XP
# PC with 1.4 GHz equivalent or higher processor
# 256 MB of system RAM
# 3 GB available hard disk space
# 64 MB shader capable video card required


----------



## rasenkiller (25. September 2005)

und was ist mit den rüstungen kann man die selber bauen oder kann man die nur finden oda kaufen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2005)

showstopper123 am 25.09.2005 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Spielzeit :
> Kann es sein, dass manche einfach durchgerannt sind, denn mir kommt das Spiel gar nicht so klein ( vom Umfang her gesehen vor ), es bringt zb auch was mit Leuten zu reden zb beim Trainning, nachdem man eigentlich schon fertig ist ( Nahkampf zb ), kann man dort mit einem Meister reden und sich benoten lassen, wenn man 1+ erreicht bekommt  man eine bessere Waffe, das gelcihe geschieht beim Fernkampf.
> Direkt vor der Gilde steht ein Junge und ein Penner, der eine will, dass ich den Penner ärgere und der andere, dass ich den Junge verteibe, je machdem was ich mache, bekomme ich Punkte für gute/schlechte Taten.
> 
> ...


Die Spielzeit hängt natürlich auch etwas damit zusammen, wie man es angeht. Mancher angelt eben auch gerne mal 30 Minuten und durchsucht jedes Haus. Habe zwar nur die Xbox Fassung gespielt aber gerade diese "Goodiemöglichkeiten" sind doch später sehr selten. Da die Abschnitte Linear sind kommt man aber auch recht fix voran, wenn man einfach die Quests abarbeitet. Auch ist es nicht uninteressant, wie schnell man Erfahrung sammelt. Gerade wer den Kampfmultiplikator ordentlich ausnutzt zusammen mit dem Körperlichen Schild wird schnell Meister in Nah und Fernkampf und Magie.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2005)

rasenkiller am 25.09.2005 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist mit den rüstungen kann man die selber bauen oder kann man die nur finden oda kaufen?


Finden und kaufen.
Wobei die Auswahl zumindest auf der Xbox nicht so groß war. Habe recht früh am Anfang was gekauft und dann später in der Arena mit genügend Geld die Beste Rüstung gekauft.


----------



## rasenkiller (25. September 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 25.09.2005 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> rasenkiller am 25.09.2005 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja aber kann man nun rüstungen  selber schmieden?


----------



## Killtech (26. September 2005)

rasenkiller am 25.09.2005 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber kann man nun rüstungen  selber schmieden?


Nein, kann man nicht, wie Nali oben schon geschrieben hatte.

Rüstungen lassen sich entweder finden oder kaufen. Dabei hat man die Auswahl aus ungefähr 20 verschiedenen Bekleidungen, wobei manche bis auf die Färbung und einige kleinere Eigenschaften identisch sind. Ob Stoffgewänder, Lederanzüge, Kettenpanzer, Plattenpanzer, Attentäterbekleidung oder Kleider - die Auswahl ist zwar nicht sonderlich groß, jedoch ausreichend. Zudem gibt es noch einige nette Extra-Items zu entdecken, die ich hier jedoch nicht näher nennen möchte.  

MfG, Killtech


----------



## tommyh (26. September 2005)

kleine frage zum alter und zwar der held altert ja jetz frag ich mich hängt das mit der im spiel verbrachten zeit zusammen oder mit den quests die man löst wohl eher zweiteres sonst könnte man sich ja einen 80 jährigen lehrling "züchten"...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. September 2005)

tommyh am 26.09.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> kleine frage zum alter und zwar der held altert ja jetz frag ich mich hängt das mit der im spiel verbrachten zeit zusammen oder mit den quests die man löst wohl eher zweiteres sonst könnte man sich ja einen 80 jährigen lehrling "züchten"...


Die Alterung hängt mit dem Spielverlauf zusammen. Gibt 3/4 Altersstufen, die dann jeweils "umspringen".


----------



## Killtech (26. September 2005)

tommyh am 26.09.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> kleine frage zum alter und zwar der held altert ja jetz frag ich mich hängt das mit der im spiel verbrachten zeit zusammen oder mit den quests die man löst wohl eher zweiteres sonst könnte man sich ja einen 80 jährigen lehrling "züchten"...


Der Alterungsprozess des Helden hängt mit dem Fortschritt der Quests in der Spielwelt zusammen. Soweit ich informiert bin, ist 65 Jahre allerdings das Höchstalter, was man erreichen kann.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## TBK (26. September 2005)

tommyh am 26.09.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> kleine frage zum alter und zwar der held altert ja jetz frag ich mich hängt das mit der im spiel verbrachten zeit zusammen oder mit den quests die man löst wohl eher zweiteres sonst könnte man sich ja einen 80 jährigen lehrling "züchten"...



Mit jedem Level Up altert man um ca. 1 Jahr. Mal irgendwas upleveln und dann im Helden-Status (F10) nach gucken


----------



## tommyh (26. September 2005)

achso is das thx @ all


----------



## Urmelking (26. September 2005)

mikoo am 22.09.2005 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ca. die erste Stunde spielen koennen.
> Erste Eindruecke:
> Minuswertung: 4 CDs im Zeitalter der DVD sind nicht gerade innovativ.
> Grosses Plus: Installation und die erste Spieldauer war voellig bugfrei !!!
> ...


stimmt schon das man ein bisschen lang latschen muss in gothic2 aber das game is auch so lange genug und haut ordentlich rein^^


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (27. September 2005)

Wie hoch muss eig. der Kampfmultiplikator sein um bei der Dämonentür an den Greatwood-Höhlen reinzukommen??

Ausserdem noch ne frage zu den Türen: es gibt da eine, wo diese Banditen einem 400 Gold abknöpfen wollen, die sagt "Du musst etwas sehr böses tun um bei mir reinzukommen" weiß einer was man machen muss? hab schon 5, 6 banditen hingelockt und alle geschnetzelt, aber das wars nicht ^^
Und wo zum Teufel finde ich diesen blöden Schatz von dem Geist in Oakvale??? hab mir schon nen Wolf gegraben am Strand -.-
Danke


----------



## magi (27. September 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 27.09.2005 09:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hoch muss eig. der Kampfmultiplikator sein um bei der Dämonentür an den Greatwood-Höhlen reinzukommen??
> 
> Ausserdem noch ne frage zu den Türen: es gibt da eine, wo diese Banditen einem 400 Gold abknöpfen wollen, die sagt "Du musst etwas sehr böses tun um bei mir reinzukommen" weiß einer was man machen muss? hab schon 5, 6 banditen hingelockt und alle geschnetzelt, aber das wars nicht ^^
> Und wo zum Teufel finde ich diesen blöden Schatz von dem Geist in Oakvale??? hab mir schon nen Wolf gegraben am Strand -.-
> Danke




Das Tor mit dem Wunsch nach etwas sehr bösen kann man mit ca 10 mal Hühnchen essen befriedigen.


Den Schatz findet man sofort links am Strand, sind 500 Gold, die dann der Frau geben.

Hoffe es hilft dir


----------



## lostinmusic (27. September 2005)

SperliNr1 am 21.09.2005 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem beim Starten von Fable.
> 
> ...


ich habe das selbe Problem:

Mein Rechner hat 3 Ghz P4 , X800 pro, 2 gb ram...
Also an der mindestanforderung kann es wohl nicht liegen..

Weiß jmd was das sein kann ?


----------



## HanFred (27. September 2005)

bei der tür, die was böses sehen will, kann man auch als total böser charakter hin, dann wird man sofort reingelassen und "meister" genannt.  
aber es stimmt: muss man böse sein, kann man schnell ein paar küken essen, mit tofu wird man wieder nett. 
der schatz ist 



Spoiler



links vom pier


.

@ZiegenPaeter: du bringt banditen um, um was böses zu tun? ist dir aufgefallenmd ass du für jeden getöteten banditen positive punkte bekommst? neinnein, wenn schon, dann bringst du händler um. aber wie gesagt... ganz böse ist man relativ schnell. z.b. kann man in Oakvale prima massaker anrichten. immer wieder, wenn man böser werden will.


----------



## BeavisBC (27. September 2005)

HanFred am 27.09.2005 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> bei der tür, die was böses sehen will, kann man auch als total böser charakter hin, dann wird man sofort reingelassen und "meister" genannt.
> aber es stimmt: muss man böse sein, kann man schnell ein paar küken essen, mit tofu wird man wieder nett.
> der schatz ist
> 
> ...



es geht ganz schnell böse zu werden einfach leute im skorms schrein opfern(darkwood) wenn man zu richtigen zeit macht bekommt man so 1000 böse punkte und skorms bogen der is der beste im spiel (262 schaden)


----------



## tommyh (27. September 2005)

wie isn das eigentlich ich hab jetzt eine scharfe tussi     geehlicht aber jetz frag ich mich wie ich die poppen kann? oder lernt man den "charakterzug" erst nach einer gewissen spielzeit?


----------



## Dimebag (27. September 2005)

Ich muss mal meinen Frust über dieses Game auslassen.

Es gibt ja wirklich viel zu tun und zu sehen, viel auszuprobieren, die Grafik ist geil, die gesamte Engine und die Spielwelt sind absolut top.

Aber das Game ist trotzdem irgendwie Scheisse.
Es macht viele Fehler:  

Vage Wegbeschreibungen bei Nebenquests, welche sich dann häufen bis man die Orientierung komplett verliert und vergisst, was man alles machen muss.   

Das Menü und Inventar ist eine Frechheit. Selbst bei niedrigster Auflösung kackt sich der Mauszeiger einen ab. Für jedes kleine Killefitt muss man Esc drücken und sich durch das unübersichtliche Menü mit seinen 10498 Unterkategorien durchklicken. Und wenn man z.B. 3 x essen will, kann man das nicht etwa bequem tun, sobald man sich mühsam bis zum Proviant vorgeklickt hat - nein, man muss tatsächlich 3 x Esc drücken und die gleiche Klickorgie starten.   

Das Gameplay ist immer die gleiche Scheisse, da hätte ich mir wirklich mehr erwartet. Die Tatsache, dass die Quests halbwegs lustig sind, kann nicht davon ablenken, dass man wie immer nur von A nach B rennt und Gegner C verkloppt. Die Quests, in denen man jemanden beschützen muss, sind der grösste Frust überhaupt, denn dermassen dämliche NPCs sieht man nicht alle Tage    

Sammelsucht gibt's auch nicht wirklich, man kauft sich seine Klüngeln zusammen und gut ist, da die Gegner sowieso nur Kacke liegen lassen.   Alleine in den Deamon-Toren und in einigen Kisten freut man sich mal auf was Nützliches.   

Tja, ich weiss nicht. Bin stark enttäuscht. 

Ich kauf mir lieber Fahrenheit. Das ist wenigstens mal was anderes als dieser "Schema F" Scheiss.

*grml*


----------



## HanFred (27. September 2005)

Dimebag am 27.09.2005 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mal meinen Frust über dieses Game auslassen.
> 
> Es gibt ja wirklich viel zu tun und zu sehen, viel auszuprobieren, die Grafik ist geil, die gesamte Engine und die Spielwelt sind absolut top.
> 
> ...



du hast doch immer die symbole auf der map und ein questlog gibt's auch.



> Das Menü und Inventar ist eine Frechheit. Selbst bei niedrigster Auflösung kackt sich der Mauszeiger einen ab. Für jedes kleine Killefitt muss man Esc drücken und sich durch das unübersichtliche Menü mit seinen 10498 Unterkategorien durchklicken. Und wenn man z.B. 3 x essen will, kann man das nicht etwa bequem tun, sobald man sich mühsam bis zum Proviant vorgeklickt hat - nein, man muss tatsächlich 3 x Esc drücken und die gleiche Klickorgie starten.



einfach mal F4 drücken und schon bist du im inventar. 
das geht viel schneller. essen kannst du per hotkey (F2), da ist immer grad das drin, was man bräuchte. guck mal.



> Das Gameplay ist immer die gleiche Scheisse, da hätte ich mir wirklich mehr erwartet. Die Tatsache, dass die Quests halbwegs lustig sind, kann nicht davon ablenken, dass man wie immer nur von A nach B rennt und Gegner C verkloppt. Die Quests, in denen man jemanden beschützen muss, sind der grösste Frust überhaupt, denn dermassen dämliche NPCs sieht man nicht alle Tage



einverstanden, da muss ich dir recht geben.



> Sammelsucht gibt's auch nicht wirklich, man kauft sich seine Klüngeln zusammen und gut ist, da die Gegner sowieso nur Kacke liegen lassen.   Alleine in den Deamon-Toren und in einigen Kisten freut man sich mal auf was Nützliches.



klauen kann man mit genug training auch alles, was in den läden liegt.



> Tja, ich weiss nicht. Bin stark enttäuscht.
> 
> Ich kauf mir lieber Fahrenheit. Das ist wenigstens mal was anderes als dieser "Schema F" Scheiss.
> 
> *grml*



das spiel ich auch. trotzdem hab ich sehr gerne Fable durchgespielt, geht ja nicht ewig. und das verkloppen der unmengen an Hobbs hab ich mir der zeit auch sein gelassen und bin jeweils vorbeigerannt.


----------



## Dimebag (27. September 2005)

HanFred am 27.09.2005 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> du hast doch immer die symbole auf der map und ein questlog gibt's auch.


Ja, aber bei Nebenquests, die lange dauern und man so nebenbei macht ist das nicht immer so... Es liegt auch an mir,  ich habe nicht mehr die Zeit und die Geduld wie früher. Die meisten Games sind halt für Kinder und Jugendliche, die am Tag mehrere Stunden zocken, das kann ich mir nicht leisten.




> einfach mal F4 drücken und schon bist du im inventar.
> das geht viel schneller. essen kannst du per hotkey (F2), da ist immer grad das drin, was man bräuchte. guck mal.


Ja, aber was mir bei "F2" angeboten wird, schmeckt mir nicht immer (z.B. eine Potion, wenn ich mir aber nur einen Schinken reinziehen will, weil der auch reichen würde). Das F4 drücken spart EINEN Klick. Besser als nichts, aber trotzdem   




> klauen kann man mit genug training auch alles, was in den läden liegt.


Ja, nur Überraschungen gibt's kaum welche. Man denkt irgendwie nie "boah, was ein Fund!"

Naja, danke für's Zuhören *g*


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (27. September 2005)

naja ich spiel ja noch nicht lange *g*
also der schatz ist gleich beim Geist oder da wo die Frau steht??   

Wie kann ich denn Hühner essen? kann man die einfahc vom Boden nehmen?? ^^
is ja lustig *g* 

trotzdem wüsst ich gerne wie hoch der Multiplikator sein muss bei der einen Demonentür.


----------



## ebbo (27. September 2005)

[Wie bekomme ich die eine Tür auf?


Wie bekomme ich die Ansicht auf die Ichperspektive?

danke


----------



## csad2775 (27. September 2005)

*fable startet nicht*

schreib ich mal in den sammelthread^^....

folgendes: 

nach erfolgreicher installation probiere ich fable zu starten.

statt eines logos von ms oder lionhead erscheint ein wunderbares fenster, das mir mitteilt, dass fable nicht richtig beendet worden ist und ich doch den abgesicherten modus probieren sollte....

normal starten oder abgesicherter geht beides nicht, ich komm einfach auf den desktop zurück.

das problem mit den audigy-karten kann man bei mir vergessen, da ich den onboardsound meines p4p 800 motherboards von asus nutze. den zweiten tip den ich im offiziellen forum gefunden habe die refresh-rate der graka auf 60hz zu stellen hat auch nichts gebracht.

hat irgendwer noch ne idee???

system:
p4 3ghz
1gb corsair 
radeon 9800 pro mit 5.9er
sound: onboardsound mit akuellsten treiber

edit:
problem gelöst....

ich hatte ein desktop-theme laufen...hab ich jetzt weggetan und einen normalen stil gewählt...jetzt läuft fable ohne probleme, im offiziellen forum hab ich das jetzt auch gefunden^^


----------



## magi (27. September 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 27.09.2005 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich spiel ja noch nicht lange *g*
> also der schatz ist gleich beim Geist oder da wo die Frau steht??
> 
> Wie kann ich denn Hühner essen? kann man die einfahc vom Boden nehmen?? ^^
> ...




Also der Schatz ist bei der Frau, wenn du zum Strand gehst links.

Hühnchen kann man kaufen, 10 Stück sollten genügen um die Tür zu öffnen.


----------



## ebbo (27. September 2005)

Wo ist den kleinen Mädchen senn Teddybär?

danke


----------



## HanFred (27. September 2005)

ebbo am 27.09.2005 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist den kleinen Mädchen senn Teddybär?
> 
> danke


ich glaube, den hatte der junge, der den kleineren jungen piesackt. kann mich aber täuschen.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (27. September 2005)

magi am 27.09.2005 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 27.09.2005 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aha ^^
also ich weiß ja nciht, muss man die stelle genau treffen oder reicht eine ungefähre Annäherung?? weil da hab ich glaub ich shcon mal gegrabe n^^


----------



## HanFred (27. September 2005)

grab nur, wenn du das symbol angzeigt bekommst im menu links unten (F2 wie beim fischen bei den blubberblasen). bis auf.... IIRC 2 ausnahmen.
ich sag doch: links vom pier. direkt am pier, ich glaube das stehen noch kisten rum. und natürlich am strand wo die frau ist, nicht beim gespenst. 

und wenn du schon in Oakvale am graben bist: geh unbedingt auf den friedhof. es lohnt sich, ganz genau zu gucken, wo man da überall graben sollte. 



Spoiler



nicht nur bei den gräbern!


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (27. September 2005)

HanFred am 27.09.2005 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> grab nur, wenn du das symbol angzeigt bekommst im menu links unten (F2 wie beim fischen bei den blubberblasen). bis auf.... IIRC 2 ausnahmen.
> ich sag doch: links vom pier. direkt am pier, ich glaube das stehen noch kisten rum. und natürlich am strand wo die frau ist, nicht beim gespenst.



*grml* bei mir kam noch nie so ein symbol ^^
nur beim Angeln *g* naja werds schon finden, und dann gleich mal Hühner kaufen und verspeise ^^
aber warum wird man dadurch böse`? check ich nicht.....

und wie hoch (zum 3. ma`l) muss der Multiplikator bei der Greatwood-Höhlen-Dämonentür sein?


----------



## HanFred (27. September 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 27.09.2005 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie hoch (zum 3. ma`l) muss der Multiplikator bei der Greatwood-Höhlen-Dämonentür sein?


sorry, das hab ich auch auf der XBOX nie rausgefunden. such doch ne FAQ dazu bei ner cheatseite oder so, sowas gibt's, ich glaube sogar extra eine türen-faq.
die tür würde mich auch interessieren. die bei Barrow Fields hatte ich auch nie aufgekriegt, hatte keine lust, ewig essen und trinken reinzustopfen, vielleicht weiss da auch einer nen ultimativen tip? ein fass bier kann man nicht direkt trinken, oder?


----------



## ebbo (27. September 2005)

Wo ist der verlorengegange Mann der suchenden Frau?

danke


----------



## HanFred (27. September 2005)

ebbo am 27.09.2005 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist der verlorengegange Mann der suchenden Frau?
> 
> danke


wo war die frau nochmal? ist es de typ im gildenwald?

btw: hier ist die anleitung zur öffnung aller dämonentüren: http://gameswelt.de/konsolen/tipps_tricks/detail.php?item_id=45178
ausser den neuen natürlich.


----------



## Dimebag (27. September 2005)

HanFred am 27.09.2005 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ebbo am 27.09.2005 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das die sofort am Anfang? Wenn ja, steht der hinter einem Haus und flirtet mit einer anderen


----------



## ebbo (28. September 2005)

wie benutze ich den teleporter?

Danke


----------



## HanFred (28. September 2005)

ebbo am 28.09.2005 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> wie benutze ich den teleporter?
> 
> Danke


drauflatsche und den punkt auf der karte auswählen. oder G drücken und draaufbleiben, bis die karte erscheint und dann das ziel wiederum auswählen.


----------



## ebbo (28. September 2005)

HanFred am 28.09.2005 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ebbo am 28.09.2005 09:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich kann mit der maus nichts auswähhlen?
und G hilft auch nicht ?

danke


----------



## HanFred (28. September 2005)

ebbo am 28.09.2005 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 28.09.2005 09:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du kannst andere teleporter erst anreisen, wenn du sie entdeckt hast - nicht auf der karte. du musst z.b. das erste mal nach Oakvale latschen, danach kannst du dich dahin, nach Barrow Fields und auch in den wald teleportieren, weil du an diesen teleportern vorbeigekommen bist.
und du musst dich glaub immer durchs menu klicken. am schluss, wenn das ziel ausgewählt ist, nur noch auf "teleport" klicken.


----------



## tommyh (28. September 2005)

hab da jetzt auch schon einen bug entdeckt im spiel und zwar werden mir die quests noch immer angezeigt obwohl ich sie schon gelöst habe....das mit dem geisterschatz in oakvile z.b. wird mir im questlog noch immer angezeigt das ich den schatz finden soll und dann der frau des geistes übergeben soll hab ich jedoch schon längst erledigt.... bei einer anderen quest die mir gerade jetzt nicht einfällt ist es ebenfalls so.....etwas unübersichtlich 


und noch ne kleine frage wie kann ich mit meiner ehefrau den liebesakt vollziehen?    

mit 28 jungfrei zu sein kann nix...


----------



## ebbo (28. September 2005)

ich stehe in der gilde und vor meinen bett wenn ich tab dücke passiert nichts?

in bowerstone ist ein krankes kind, und die hexe sucht nach vier blauen pilzen, wo finde ich die?

danke


----------



## HanFred (28. September 2005)

ebbo am 28.09.2005 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ich stehe in der gilde und vor meinen bett wenn ich tab dücke passiert nichts?
> 
> in bowerstone ist ein krankes kind, und die hexe sucht nach vier blauen pilzen, wo finde ich die?
> 
> danke


1. ist normal
2. frag die zwei typen gleich bei der statue oberhalb der gilde. die hatten vier davon, haben sie aber verkauft 



Spoiler



an einen typen bei Barrow Fields


.


----------



## ebbo (28. September 2005)

HanFred am 28.09.2005 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ebbo am 28.09.2005 10:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 die zweitüpen sagen sie haben die pilze der warhei in dergilde verloren?

Danke


----------



## WINDoSt (28. September 2005)

wie siehts eigentlich mit den hardwareanforderungen aus? Ich hab zwei (nicht besonders tolle) PCs zu hause und ich hoffe, dass es wenigstens auf einem läuft:
1. Athlon XP1800+
    Geforce 5500
    512 MB DDR-RAM

2. Athlon 64 3000+
    Radeon X300SE
    512 DDR-RAM

Ich hoffe, dass es auf dem zweiten läuft, aber ich hab gelesen, es soll bei dem Spiel Probleme mit Radeon-Karten geben!


----------



## HanFred (28. September 2005)

ebbo am 28.09.2005 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 die zweitüpen sagen sie haben die pilze der warhei in dergilde verloren?
> 
> Danke


nein, da ist nur einer davon (beim dämonentor). wo die anderen sind, weiss dann der, dem sie die dinger angedreht haben... wie gesagt.


----------



## Dimebag (28. September 2005)

HanFred am 28.09.2005 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ebbo am 28.09.2005 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dazu hab ich auch 'ne Frage. Ich habe 3 Pilze:



Spoiler



1 aus der Gilde (aus dem Wasser), 1 von einer Type aus der "Picnic Area", die ich anlachen musste, 1 von einem Händler, der da um die 1000 Gold für haben wollte.



Wo ist der vierte??


----------



## HanFred (28. September 2005)

Dimebag am 28.09.2005 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 28.09.2005 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der händler hat dir doch gesagt, wem er die pilze verkauft hat. jetzt klapper halt die stellen ab.
blöd nur, dass das glaub ich nicht im questlog verzeichnet ist.



Spoiler



quatsch mal den typ im gildenwald an. das ist ne drogensau.   eventuell musst du ihm helfen oder bereits geholfen haben, damit er sich revanchiert, weiss es nciht mehr im detail. er will ja, dass du sein traummädchen findest und ihr nen brief bringst. die ist glaub ich in Oakvale und steht blöd vor ihrem haus rum.


----------



## Dimebag (28. September 2005)

HanFred am 28.09.2005 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 28.09.2005 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ebend... kannste dich noch an meine Kritik an dem Game erinnern?   

Danke dir!


----------



## HanFred (28. September 2005)

siehe mein edit, die lösung ich jetzt auch drin. vermutlich.


----------



## Dimebag (28. September 2005)

HanFred am 28.09.2005 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> siehe mein edit, die lösung ich jetzt auch drin. vermutlich.


Schon gesehen - sonst hätte ich mich auch nicht bedankt


----------



## jakow (28. September 2005)

So, jetzt spiele ich (und meine Frau) das Spiel schon einige Stunden (was soll man machen, wenn man arbeitet) und ich bin immer noch ganz begeistert. Sicherlich greift das, was das Spiel einmal ausmachen sollte (Charakterentwickling, Zeit, Interaktion), viel zu kurz, aber es geht doch einen anderen Weg als andere Rollenspiele, die Grafik, der Ton und die Interagtion sind sehr stimmig. Und wenn das Spiel nach 20 Stunden vorbei sein sollte, dann kann ich nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen sehr zufrieden sein. Es macht bisher einfach Spaß durch die Welt zu wandern, sie zu entdecken und mit ihr zu interagieren.

Der einzigste Kritikpunkt ist bisher, dass die Einführung doch recht lange war und in dieser Zeit ein Speichern untersagt wurde. Für einen Gelegenheitspieler wie mich, nicht gerade optimal.

Somit würde ich jedem einmal empfehlen sich das Spiel näher anzusehen, selbst wenn sie bisher um Rollenspiele einen Bogen gemacht haben.


----------



## tommyh (28. September 2005)

ist zwar nicht lebensnotwendig aber könnte mir mal einer meine frage beantworten wäre nett und zwar wie kann ich mit der ehefrau ins bett gehen?

oder weiss das keiner?


----------



## ebbo (28. September 2005)

HändlerEskorte kommt auf dem nachhause weg ein grosser brauner troll,
wie bekomme ich den tot?

Danke


----------



## HanFred (28. September 2005)

ebbo am 28.09.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> HändlerEskorte kommt auf dem nachhause weg ein grosser brauner troll,
> wie bekomme ich den tot?
> 
> Danke


armbrust und den steinen ausweichen. oder nachkampf mit ausweichendem wegrollen, das sollte auch gehen. probier ein bisschen rum, das hast du bald raus. seine angriffe sind immer gleich.


----------



## showstopper123 (28. September 2005)

@ebbo

Hast du eigentlich schonmal versucht etwas selbst herauszufinden ?

Es macht viel mehr Spaß selbst Dinge zu versuchen und dann irgendwann eigene Erfolge zu haben.


----------



## ebbo (28. September 2005)

HanFred am 28.09.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ebbo am 28.09.2005 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 der troll trapelt aufdem und wirft steine ich bekomme keinen schlag hin?

danke


----------



## ebbo (28. September 2005)

ich habe es geschaft und eine roten Rubin gefunden, kann man da die waffen oder rüstung mit verbessern?

danke


----------



## Stiller_Meister (28. September 2005)

wie siehts in Fable eigentlich aus?
Kann man speichern wie und wo man will oder gibt es die Konsolenobligatorischen Speicherpunkte?


----------



## HanFred (28. September 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 28.09.2005 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts in Fable eigentlich aus?
> Kann man speichern wie und wo man will oder gibt es die Konsolenobligatorischen Speicherpunkte?


man kann speichern wie man will, speicherpunkte gibt's während laufenden quests, d.h. da kann man nur den heldenstatus speichern, muss die mission aber ggf. wiederholen. ist leider eine cheatmöglichkeit.


----------



## Dimebag (28. September 2005)

ebbo am 28.09.2005 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe es geschaft und eine roten Rubin gefunden, kann man da die waffen oder rüstung mit verbessern?
> 
> danke


Edelsteine kannst du verkaufen oder verschenken. Ob damit noch mehr geht, weiss ich nicht, glaube aber nicht. Sachen, die man sich an die Waffen pappen kann, heissen "Augmentation".


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (29. September 2005)

1. Ebbo deine Fragen sond echt mal hart ^^ spielst du spiele auch mal selbst?



Spoiler



2. zu den Pilzen: 1 müsste doch bei der Gilde im Wasser sein, 1 im Gildenwald bei dem Kerl (mir hat der aber keinen gegeben) 1 beim Händler in den Grabhügelfeldern und 1 bei der tuss am Picknickplatz und wie bekomm ich den Pilz von dem Kerl im Gildenwald? der fehlt mir noch...


----------



## HanFred (29. September 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 29.09.2005 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ebbo deine Fragen sond echt mal hart ^^ spielst du spiele auch mal selbst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hilf ihm. überbringe seinen brief.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (29. September 2005)

HanFred am 29.09.2005 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 29.09.2005 09:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oooops zu spät  hab mich seiner Flamme angenommen *g*
.... hab ich dennoch die mögl. den Pilz zu ergattern? weiss das einer?


----------



## HanFred (29. September 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 29.09.2005 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> oooops zu spät  hab mich seiner Flamme angenommen *g*
> .... hab ich dennoch die mögl. den Pilz zu ergattern? weiss das einer?


das ist schlecht. vielleicht kannst du ihn umnieten, das weiss ich nicht. musst halt mal abspeichern und probieren.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (29. September 2005)

HanFred am 29.09.2005 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 29.09.2005 10:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich tests mal, hoffentlich krieg ich den noch irgendwie ^^
tja Böse sein fordert halt Opfer *g*

Übrigends wo kann man sich tätowieren lassen?


----------



## HanFred (29. September 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 29.09.2005 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigends wo kann man sich tätowieren lassen?


beim tätowierer. die sehen aus wie händler und laufen teilweise im wald rum.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (29. September 2005)

HanFred am 29.09.2005 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 29.09.2005 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm da hab ich noch nie einen angeredet.... ^^

auch mal testen

Danke Hanfi


----------



## ebbo (29. September 2005)

[nachdem beischlaf mit einer bordelldame habe ich keine kleider an, wo ist die rüstung geblieben?

danke


----------



## Muten-Roshi (29. September 2005)

ebbo am 29.09.2005 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> [nachdem beischlaf mit einer bordelldame habe ich keine kleider an, wo ist die rüstung geblieben?


In deinem Inventar. 

Nächste Frage: Wie kann man den Puff übernehmen? Ich habe schon die rote Perücke und den Pimp-Hat, jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das passende Etablissement. Es heist ja, dass der Chef im Schlaf Geheimnisse ausplaudert... wie bekomme ich ihn dazu?


----------



## HanFred (29. September 2005)

Muten-Roshi am 29.09.2005 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ebbo am 29.09.2005 10:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hast du dazu ne quest bekommen? wie?


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (29. September 2005)

HanFred am 29.09.2005 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Muten-Roshi am 29.09.2005 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



ne, man muss dem einfach n paar Bierchen geben, dann isser dicht (die Lusche) und sagt dir wo die urkunde des Bordells zu finden ist


----------



## HanFred (29. September 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 29.09.2005 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 29.09.2005 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich will aber wissen, woher er die perücke und den hut hat. war auch schon in diesem puff, hab aber nix davon mitbekommen, dass man es übernehmen kann. dafür könnte ich die servierdame ehelichen, wenn ich nen ring hätte.


----------



## BeavisBC (29. September 2005)

HanFred am 29.09.2005 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 29.09.2005 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holt euch einfach die neue pcgames
 da is doch die komplettlösung drin


----------



## HanFred (29. September 2005)

BeavisBC am 29.09.2005 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> holt euch einfach die neue pcgames
> da is doch die komplettlösung drin


unnützer kommentar, next.


----------



## Muten-Roshi (29. September 2005)

HanFred am 29.09.2005 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will aber wissen, woher er die perücke und den hut hat. war auch schon in diesem puff, hab aber nix davon mitbekommen, dass man es übernehmen kann. dafür könnte ich die servierdame ehelichen, wenn ich nen ring hätte.


Der Hut ist aus der Demon Door hinter dem Bordell und die Perücke habe ich im ersten Stock in einer Kiste gefunden. Im Tagebuch stand nix zu dem Quest(kennen wir ja  ), aber als ich da ankam hat mich die rothaarige Puffmutter direkt zu dem Thema angequatscht. Ich bin da allerdings schon mit Heiligenschein angekommen, vielleicht geht das auf der bösen Seite nicht.


----------



## HanFred (29. September 2005)

Muten-Roshi am 29.09.2005 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hut ist aus der Demon Door hinter dem Bordell und die Perücke habe ich im ersten Stock in einer Kiste gefunden. Im Tagebuch stand nix zu dem Quest(kennen wir ja  ), aber als ich da ankam hat mich die rothaarige Puffmutter direkt zu dem Thema angequatscht. Ich bin da allerdings schon mit Heiligenschein angekommen, vielleicht geht das auf der bösen Seite nicht.


ach so. die perücke war bei mir glaub nicht in der kiste, muss aber nochmal genauer nachsehen. das tor lässt mich noch nicht rein, obwohl ich über alle "drüber" bin, ja, auch über die alte.  kann man noch woanders erfahrungen sammeln oder muss ich zuerst wen heiraten dafür?
ich spiele es diesmal nicht böse durch (das hab ich schon auf de XBOX gemacht), klaue zwar immer noch alles, bin ansonsten aber ganz brav.


----------



## ebbo (29. September 2005)

suche der seherin im rauberlager, wie bekomme ich das dritte tor auf  ? 

danke


----------



## blade88 (29. September 2005)

HanFred am 29.09.2005 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ach so. die perücke war bei mir glaub nicht in der kiste, muss aber nochmal genauer nachsehen. das tor lässt mich noch nicht rein, obwohl ich über alle "drüber" bin, ja, auch über die alte.  kann man noch woanders erfahrungen sammeln oder muss ich zuerst wen heiraten dafür?
> ich spiele es diesmal nicht böse durch (das hab ich schon auf de XBOX gemacht), klaue zwar immer noch alles, bin ansonsten aber ganz brav.


Mit welchen man es getan hat ist egal, es zählt nur die Anzahl. Ich hab es mit der alten für 50 10mal gemacht, dann hat mich das Tor reingelassen (schätze also es geht auch jede x-beliebige andere Frau)

Im Moment hänge ich grad bei dem Versuch in Skorms Kapelle was gescheites zu kriegen (soll da nicht der eine Bogen sein?), aber das krieg ich schon noch raus


----------



## G113Lonewolf (29. September 2005)

Muten-Roshi am 29.09.2005 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ebbo am 29.09.2005 10:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



och, das war recht einfach, dem typen einfach 6 bier spendieren und dann hinterherlaufen, im schlaf plaudert er dann das versteck der besitzurkunde aus .... jetzt nur noch den spaten nehmen und urkunde ausbuddeln ... schon ist man besitzer des bordells 

G113Lonewolf

PS: nach ca. 23 stunden spielzeit hab ich das game jetzt - mit ausnahme einiger minispiele - durch, deswegen gleich nochmal als böser held angefangen


----------



## ebbo (30. September 2005)

wo kann ich schlüssel kaufen, um truhen aufzumachen?

danke


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2005)

ebbo am 30.09.2005 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> wo kann ich schlüssel kaufen, um truhen aufzumachen?
> 
> danke


suchen und finden, nicht kaufen.


----------



## ebbo (30. September 2005)

ich habe einen Bug gefunden. 
Das Quest Waiser Balatin, ich soll das Volk von Knothole Glade schützen bei mir wird nicht angezeit oben rechts wo hin zu gehen habe  .

Konnt ihr mir sagen sagen wo ich hinzugen habe?

Danke


----------



## BlackDead (2. Oktober 2005)

Eine Frage hätte ich auch noch:
Wie kann ich die Stillkarten im Inventar benutzen?
Den ich habe keine Lust mein wertvolles Geld für Tattos und Bärte auszugeben wenn ich die Stilkarte schon im Inventar habe.
Aber das Spiel ist recht gut nd witzig auch die deutschen Stimmen sind gelungen. Und auch der Soundtrack ist hervorragend.


----------



## blade88 (2. Oktober 2005)

BlackDead am 02.10.2005 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage hätte ich auch noch:
> Wie kann ich die Stillkarten im Inventar benutzen?
> Den ich habe keine Lust mein wertvolles Geld für Tattos und Bärte auszugeben wenn ich die Stilkarte schon im Inventar habe.
> Aber das Spiel ist recht gut nd witzig auch die deutschen Stimmen sind gelungen. Und auch der Soundtrack ist hervorragend.


Du selbst kannst die Karten nicht benutzen, sie geben dir nur die Möglichkeit, sie beim jeweiligen Händler einzusetzen. D.h. wenn du eine Frisur als Karte hast, die der Frisör eigentlich nicht im Sortiment hat, kannst du sie dort auswählen.


Spoiler



scheisse erklärt^^


----------



## KingOfQueens1985 (2. Oktober 2005)

huhu ....


kaufte mir fable vor ein paar tagen. leider kann ich es erst morgen spielen, da ich erst dann meinen laptop wieder habe.
was könnt ihr mir denn alles über die chara-entwicklun erzählen? männl od weibl? gibt es verschiedene rassen oder berufe?

thx y


----------



## Yvaine (2. Oktober 2005)

KingOfQueens1985 am 02.10.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> huhu ....
> 
> 
> kaufte mir fable vor ein paar tagen. leider kann ich es erst morgen spielen, da ich erst dann meinen laptop wieder habe.
> ...


tjoa wenn sich der schatz nicht ausloggt postet man eben mit seinem namen unbeabsichtigt ...    :-o


----------



## ekky (2. Oktober 2005)

So habe nicht alles gelesen, aber ich habe probleme mit der Performance in Fable!
Ich spiele auf 1280x1024 4x AA alle details auf full außer Schatten die sind 1 Runer gesetzt und das Spiel hat an vielen Stellen heftige Performance Einbrüche bei mir!
Auch wenn ich die Auflösung auf 1024x768 und AA ausschalte ist es zwar flüssiger aber teilweise immer noch ruckelig!

Bei wem ist das noch so?


----------



## tommyh (3. Oktober 2005)

immer das selbe... 


neuerster treiber der grafikkarte?

chipsatztreiber aktuell?

agp fast write?

agp 8x?

prüf mal....


----------



## Berenion (3. Oktober 2005)

KingOfQueens1985 am 02.10.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> huhu ....
> 
> 
> kaufte mir fable vor ein paar tagen. leider kann ich es erst morgen spielen, da ich erst dann meinen laptop wieder habe.
> ...



Nein, leider alles Fehlanzeige. Man spielt einen männlichen Menschen (keine Frauen möglich, keine verschiedenen Rassen), den man im Verlauf des Spiels von Kindheit bis ins hohe Alter in Richtung Kämpfer, Magier, Bogenschütze oder Dieb und vor allem gut oder böse entwickeln kann. Damit haben sich die Rollenspielelemente aber auch schon aufgebraucht.

'tschuldige, daß ich deinen Post jetzt mal mißbrauche, um ein wenig über das Spiel herzuziehen, aber das muß ich mal loswerden.

Hab mir das Ding direkt nach Erscheinen gekauft, weil einige Leute von der X-Box-Version geschwärmt hatten. An sich ist nichts dagegen zu sagen, die Grafik ist schön, es stecken viele witzige Einfälle drin, einige  Monster und Charaktere sind richtig gut geraten. Durch viele Minispielchen und Quests und natürlich die Möglichkeit, gut oder böse zu agieren, kommt eigentlich nie Langeweile auf. Fast schon zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen, daß Fable durchaus Spaß macht.

Wenn man aber bedenkt, daß Herr Molyneux in seinem üblichen Überschwang eigentlich ein vollwertiges Rollenspiel angekündigt hatte, bei dem man mit seinen Handlungen den Verlauf der Geschichte ändern kann,  durch seine Taten berühmt werden kann usw., finde ich das Ergebnis leider eher enttäuschend. Die Atmosphäre ist nicht sehr dicht, die Hintergrundwelt fadenscheinig - aus den mythischen Ansätzen (Albion, Artus-Sage usw.) hätte man viel mehr machen können - und die Handlung (soweit ich bisher eine gefunden habe) ist ganz einfach uninspiriert.

Nach den ersten Ankündigungen hatte ich auf ein erstklassiges Rollenspiel gehofft, mit dichter keltisch-mythischer Atmosphäre, wo man, nachdem man einmal eine Heldentat begangen hat, bei späteren Gelegenheiten darauf angesprochen wird und nach vielen weiteren Taten dann irgendwann als der große Drachenbezwinger oder was weiß ich bekannt wird.

Was nützt es mir, wenn mich stattdessen andauernd einer anquatscht, wie toll oder wie böse ich doch bin? Wenn die Leute klatschen oder anders rumnerven? Oder wenn ich  meinem Chara alberne Frisuren und Klamotten kaufen kann um ihn dann mit der Screenshot-Funktion abzulichten? Ob die Entwickler davon ausgehen, daß Rollenspieler von Natur aus Narzisten sind und gerne ihre Bauchnabel studieren?

Und dann wieder diese albernen Gedichte und ach-so-witzigen Charaktere wie in Black&White 1 *brrrr*

Das war sicher endgültig das letzte Molyneux-Spiel, das ich mir zum Vollpreis gekauft habe. Black&White 2 kauf ich mir schonmal gar nicht. So. Da habt ihr's, Lionhead.

* Wut langsam verrauch*  GGG


----------



## redcrush (4. Oktober 2005)

wie funktioniert das jetzt mit dem häuser vermieten.habe jetzt eins gekauft und vermietet.wie bekomme ich jetzt mein geld und wieviel?bin jetzt schon ein paar mal wieder zum haus hin,aber treffe da niemanden,dem ich geld abnehmen kann....und wie kann ich sex haben (klingt irgendwie albern    ) alle wollen immer gleich 'nen ehering.und was genau hab ich von 'ner ehefrau???


----------



## aeghistos (4. Oktober 2005)

Wenn die Miete fällig wird, liegt ein Sack voller Geld vor dem Haus.


----------



## aeghistos (4. Oktober 2005)

Geh doch ins Bordell beim Darkwood See (ich glaube, dass es dort ist, bin mir nicht mehr sicher)

edit: Ich wollte doch bloss editieren. Es ist spät, brauche Schlaf


----------



## LolleMumSer (5. Oktober 2005)

ich hab folgendes problem...
hab mir heute fable gekauft und alles installiert und alles wunderbar...
so dann will ichs starten,aba dann kommt eine fehlermeldung und des wars...im abgesicherten modus passiert das selbe...hab den ca5.9 drauf...kann mir vlt jemand helfen?


----------



## aeghistos (5. Oktober 2005)

LolleMumSer am 05.10.2005 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab folgendes problem...
> hab mir heute fable gekauft und alles installiert und alles wunderbar...
> so dann will ichs starten,aba dann kommt eine fehlermeldung und des wars...im abgesicherten modus passiert das selbe...hab den ca5.9 drauf...kann mir vlt jemand helfen?



Welche Fehlermeldung?


----------



## LolleMumSer (5. Oktober 2005)

aeghistos am 05.10.2005 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> LolleMumSer am 05.10.2005 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Das Spiel wurde leider nicht korrekt beendet. Wir empfehlen, das Spiel im abgesicherten Modus zu starten. In diesem Modus stehen möglicherweise einige erweiterte Funktionen nicht zur Verfügung, das Spiel kann jedoch ausgeführt werden." so dann geh i auf den abgesicherten modus und es geht trotzdem nid
EDIT: hab jetzt noch paar ältere grakatreiber versucht,aba immerwieda die selbe fehlermedlung....


----------



## Muten-Roshi (5. Oktober 2005)

Kann einer der nVidia-Besitzer mal einen Screenshot posten wie es aussieht wenn man die Schatten auf Maximum stellt?


----------



## LolleMumSer (6. Oktober 2005)

LolleMumSer am 05.10.2005 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> aeghistos am 05.10.2005 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok habs gelöst...musste den kompatibilitätsmodus auf windows200/me ändern


----------



## Berner (7. Oktober 2005)

Wie kann ich in der Heldengilde die Dämonentür öffnen??
Es heißt ja man soll eine Laterne vom Wegrand nehmen, aber wie mach ich das??


----------



## Trilos (7. Oktober 2005)

Berner am 07.10.2005 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich in der Heldengilde die Dämonentür öffnen??
> Es heißt ja man soll eine Laterne vom Wegrand nehmen, aber wie mach ich das??



Man findet irgend wo eine Kerze oder Lampe und diese aktivierst du und stellst dich vor das Tor. Schon bist du erleuchtet


----------



## Berner (7. Oktober 2005)

Ah cool danke !!
Die Lampe hab ich schon sehr lange


----------



## redcrush (8. Oktober 2005)

Muten-Roshi am 05.10.2005 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann einer der nVidia-Besitzer mal einen Screenshot posten wie es aussieht wenn man die Schatten auf Maximum stellt?


alles auf max
http://www.directupload.net/show/d/479/GG85jEcf.jpg


----------



## Berner (8. Oktober 2005)

redcrush am 08.10.2005 02:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Muten-Roshi am 05.10.2005 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja ich find es sieht noch ein bisschen schöner aus


----------



## annon11 (8. Oktober 2005)

Wie ist das eigendlich mit den böse werde?Ab wann endscheidet sich das?Am Anfang zum Beispiel muss man ja diese guten Taten tun um Geld zu kriegen.Was passiert denn ,wenn man nur böse macht,dann kreigt man doch nichts,oder.Ich bin jetzt als guter fast am Ende und wollt mal böse sein.


----------



## redcrush (8. Oktober 2005)

Berner am 08.10.2005 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 08.10.2005 02:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mhh,also hier ist wirlich alles auf max.naja,die auflösung ist hier nur 1024x864.muss ich mal höher schrauben.vielleicht kann man da an der optik noch'n bissl feilen...wenn auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## tommyh (8. Oktober 2005)

weisst wer von euch was ich für einen vorteil habe wenn ich bürgermeister von bowerstone bin? bekomm ich dafür geld oder hat das keinen sinn?


----------



## gamer-no1 (8. Oktober 2005)

tommyh am 08.10.2005 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> weisst wer von euch was ich für einen vorteil habe wenn ich bürgermeister von bowerstone bin? bekomm ich dafür geld oder hat das keinen sinn?



naja, ich bin Bürgermeister von Bowerstone und man bekommt kein Geld.
Der Vorteil besteht darin, dass man in das Haus von Lady Grey kann, 
dort gibts ein Silberschlüssel (Bett durchsuchen) und man findet dort das Katana Hiryu (oder so ähnlich  ) mit ca. 242 Schadenspunkten.


----------



## tommyh (8. Oktober 2005)

> und man findet dort das Katana Hiryu (oder so ähnlich   ) mit ca. 242 Schadenspunkten.



denn schlüssel hab ich schon 

aber wo ist das schwert?   


danke tommy


----------



## gamer-no1 (8. Oktober 2005)

tommyh am 08.10.2005 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> > und man findet dort das Katana Hiryu (oder so ähnlich   ) mit ca. 242 Schadenspunkten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tommyh (9. Oktober 2005)

achso danke....


----------



## Tiger39 (9. Oktober 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 20.09.2005 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Stiller_Meister am 20.09.2005 22:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi 

ich hab da ma ne frage würded ihr das spiel so einschätzen das es sich lohnen würde zu kaufen ich hab gothic und gothic2 DNDR durchgespielt un war total begeistert kann ich sowas auch bei fable erwarten ich hab den test schon gelesen hätte aber gerne noch mal die meinungen von euch.Ist das spiel in etwa so gut wie gothic 2 oder muss ich mehr oder weniger erwarten?

Gruß


----------



## redcrush (9. Oktober 2005)

Tiger39 am 09.10.2005 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> ich hab da ma ne frage würded ihr das spiel so einschätzen das es sich lohnen würde zu kaufen ich hab gothic und gothic2 DNDR durchgespielt un war total begeistert kann ich sowas auch bei fable erwarten ich hab den test schon gelesen hätte aber gerne noch mal die meinungen von euch.Ist das spiel in etwa so gut wie gothic 2 oder muss ich mehr oder weniger erwarten?
> 
> Gruß


ich denke,da solltest du nicht so viel erwarten.es ist klar kein gothic.weniger dicht ,was die story angeht.schlecht ist es aber nicht.es ist vorallem auf action ausgelegt.dazu hast du ja die möglichkeit,dein leben als guter oder böser zu verbringen.das ändert aber nicht all zuviel am spielverlauf.ich würde es als kurzeiteitigen lückenfüller ansehen bis zu einem richtigen rollenspiel.spaß macht es aber allemale.das skillsystem ist auch recht einfach gehalten.es beschränkt sich im wesentlichen auf stärke und einer anzahl an zaubern,in die du deine exp investieren kannst.geduld vorrausgestzt kannst du in dem spiel aber alles auf max skillen.du kämpfst dich die locations einfach hoch und runter,denn die gegener spawnen jedesmal neu,wenn du eine location verlässt und sie dann wieder betrittst.


----------



## Geonosis (9. Oktober 2005)

Es ist ein gutes RPG für zwischen durch nicht viel mehr ,aber spassig.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (11. Oktober 2005)

So hab das Game jetzt schon ziemlich weit gezockt, bin nun beim Kampf gegen Messer-Jack in der Heldengilde. Kann mir einer Tipps hierfür geben, da ich ab der Stelle wo Jack zu schweben beginnt immer grandios scheitere.   
Wär dankbar für ein bisschen Hilfe...


----------



## Dimebag (11. Oktober 2005)

der_Menthol_Elch am 11.10.2005 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> So hab das Game jetzt schon ziemlich weit gezockt, bin nun beim Kampf gegen Messer-Jack in der Heldengilde. Kann mir einer Tipps hierfür geben, da ich ab der Stelle wo Jack zu schweben beginnt immer grandios scheitere.
> Wär dankbar für ein bisschen Hilfe...


Mit Bogen statt Schwert hast du es schon probiert? Und wenn du fette Zauber hast... aber das sind nur so Standartipps, falls du es vergessen haben solltest


----------



## tommyh (12. Oktober 2005)

Dimebag am 11.10.2005 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> der_Menthol_Elch am 11.10.2005 21:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo mit schwert kommst da leider nicht weit...  hatte bis zu diesem zeitpunkt nur kämpfer geskillt....also hab ich mit standartpfeil und bogen auch dementsprechend lang dafür gebraucht.... (gott sei dank hatte ich viel nahrung und tränke dabei)


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (12. Oktober 2005)

tommyh am 12.10.2005 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 11.10.2005 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Bogen und Zauber hab ichs schon versucht, hab aber nur auf Kämpfer geskillt und nicht genug Heiltränke dabei gehabt.    Naja egal, dann muss ich ein bisschen mehr Geduld reinstecken.  

_edit : ok habs jetz gepackt, thx   _


----------



## tommyh (12. Oktober 2005)

der_Menthol_Elch am 12.10.2005 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 12.10.2005 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo sollte aber schlussendlich trotzdem zu packen sein... 


weiss eigentlich wer wie man geschäfte erwirbt? soll ja möglich sein


----------



## HanFred (12. Oktober 2005)

tommyh am 12.10.2005 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> weiss eigentlich wer wie man geschäfte erwirbt? soll ja möglich sein


ich glaube nicht, dass das möglich ist. nur häuser halt.
ausser du brichst nachts ein und killst alle bewohner des hauses, dann gehört es quasi auch dir.


----------



## tommyh (12. Oktober 2005)

HanFred am 12.10.2005 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 12.10.2005 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja ich frag mich nur weil in der statistik aufscheint "läden im besitz:"


----------



## tommyh (14. Oktober 2005)

so bin nun durch kleines fazit:

das game macht schon spass über die ganze spielzeit gesehen da eigentlich nichts zweimal vorkommt quests sind schon alle unterschiedlich und ausgewogen...die kurz spielzeit  (in meinem fall 18 stunden und dabei hab ich mir eigentlich viel zeit gelassen und fast alles erkundet) (nicht alle demonentüren;schlüsseltrühen) ) trübt den gesamt eindrück schon ein wenig da man zum schluss schon das gefühl hat da fehlt doch noch was...   und als etwas zu leicht kann mans wohl auch verbuchen wirklich fordernt ist wohl kein einziger kampf...aber trotzdem ein recht lustiges kurzweiliges spiel....


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2005)

tommyh am 12.10.2005 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich frag mich nur weil in der statistik aufscheint "läden im besitz:"


hmm... ich weiss es nicht, könnte mir aber einen umweg vorstllen über die möglichkeit zu heiraten. vielleicht kann man sich in ein geschäft "einheiraten", wenn man die verkäuferin ehelicht. gut möglich.


----------



## Muten-Roshi (14. Oktober 2005)

tommyh am 14.10.2005 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> da man zum schluss schon das gefühl hat da fehlt doch noch was...


Was sollen denn die XBox Besitzer sagen? Da ist das Spiel schon nach dem ersten Kampf gegen 



Spoiler



Jack of Blades


 vorbei. 





			
				tommyh am 14.10.2005 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> und als etwas zu leicht kann mans wohl auch verbuchen wirklich fordernt ist wohl kein einziger kampf...


Einige Zauber sind mMn auch zu stark. Durch den Schild hatte ich z.B. am Ende in rot und gelb alles voll und mir fehlten nur noch einige Zauber für die dunkle Seite die ich nicht haben wollte aber durchaus die Exp. dafür gehabt hätte.
Ich finde auch, dass das Spiel zu kurz, zu leicht aber trotzdem geil ist.


----------



## OCP (14. Oktober 2005)

HanFred am 14.10.2005 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 12.10.2005 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man den Eigentümer des Ladens tötet kommt ne Nachricht, dass ein Geschäft zum Verkauf steht. Das kann man dann genau wie ein Wohnhaus kaufen......ob man den Laden auch betriben kann weiss ich nicht, dazu hab ich noch zu wenig Kapital


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2005)

OCP am 14.10.2005 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 14.10.2005 09:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah... ok.


----------



## tommyh (14. Oktober 2005)

Muten-Roshi am 14.10.2005 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 14.10.2005 09:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




als die xbox version ist dann ja wirklich schon fast unerhört kurz   

jedenfalls im grossen und ganz ein recht gutes spiel....was mir jedoch auch negativ aufgefallen ist die demonentüren lassen sich so gut wie nicht öffnen hab vieleicht gerade die hälfte von diesen öffnen können wie sich der rest öffnet weiss ich bis jetzt nicht aber egal hat jetzt nach dem durchspielen für mich sowieso keinen reitz mehr....


aber das mit dem laden werd ich noch ausprobiern...


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2005)

tommyh am 14.10.2005 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> als die xbox version ist dann ja wirklich schon fast unerhört kurz
> 
> jedenfalls im grossen und ganz ein recht gutes spiel....was mir jedoch auch negativ aufgefallen ist die demonentüren lassen sich so gut wie nicht öffnen hab vieleicht gerade die hälfte von diesen öffnen können wie sich der rest öffnet weiss ich bis jetzt nicht aber egal hat jetzt nach dem durchspielen für mich sowieso keinen reitz mehr....
> 
> ...


ein bisschen herausforderung muss doch noch da sein, oder? ein wenig das hirn anstrengen und man sollte auf die meisten lösungen kommen können.
ok, das tor,d as einen hohen multiplikator sehen will, hab ich auch nicht geschafft. ein wenig übung müsste reichen, aber ich hatte keine lust. und ich wollte mich ebenfalls nicht vollfressen und -saufen, bis ich fett werde, das will ja auch ein tor. rüstungen hatte ich auch nicht alle komplett, hatte auch keine lust, überall zu suchen. aber die restlichen tore habe ich glaub alle aufgekriegt. in der XBOX-version, da gibt's ja weniger.
und ja, auf konsole ist das spiel verdammt kurz. dafür aber ganz spassig, also fand ich das nicht schlimm. lieber so als ein elend dröges RPG, wo ich sechs stunden nach einem einzelnen vieh suchen muss und mich ständig verirre. *an einige 2d-isoperspektive-RPGs zurückdenk*
es ist halt ein kurzes, kurzweiliges actionspielchen mit ein paar tollen RPG-elementen und einem guten design. erwarte nicht mehr und du wirst nicht enttäuscht. erwarte nie zuviel... ist besser so, glaub mir.


----------



## SirSuckalot (14. Oktober 2005)

ne andre frage, ich will als magier spielen welcher zauber meint ihr ist am beste?
ich hab bis jetzt meist die kombo zeit anhalten plus göttliche kraft oder so, dieser strahl der vom himmel kommt. auf stufe 1 reisst der aber kaum was, wird der noch erheblich besser?

oder was meint ihr is am besten als magier?


und was bringen zb kleidungsstücke, die " magiergewand" oder so aehnlich heissen? in der beschreibung von denen steht, das das ne normale kleidung fuer magier ist, aber es gibt ja keine boni auf irgendwas. man muss dann also nur nach den rüstungspunkten schauen bei den kleidern, oder?


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2005)

SirSuckalot am 14.10.2005 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ne andre frage, ich will als magier spielen welcher zauber meint ihr ist am beste?
> ich hab bis jetzt meist die kombo zeit anhalten plus göttliche kraft oder so, dieser strahl der vom himmel kommt. auf stufe 1 reisst der aber kaum was, wird der noch erheblich besser?
> 
> oder was meint ihr is am besten als magier?
> ...


ich kenn deinen zauber nicht, aber z.b. die blitze werdens chon wesentlich wtärker, wenn man sie trainiert, also wird das mit anderen bestimmt ähnlich sein. die blitze treffen auch immer mehr gegner auf einmal, je weiter entwickelt der zauber ist.
die kleidung... wirkt sich doch in erster linie auf die wahrnehmung der anderen deine gesinnung betreffend aus. bringt nichts, wo man absolut gut/böse sein _muss_, bringt was, wo es ausreicht, was die anderen denken. und die meisten "normalen" NPCs glauben das, was sie sehen.


----------



## pirx (15. Oktober 2005)

tommyh am 14.10.2005 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> jedenfalls im grossen und ganz ein recht gutes spiel....


Ich persönlich find das Game ja einfach nur langweilig, dazu kommt noch diese leicht kindische Grafik und die fast schon lächerliche Charakterentwicklung plus eine fantasielose Story.
 Zweifellos sind einige nette Features eingebaut aber die ganze Euphorie rund um Fable ist mir schlichtweg ein Rätsel.


----------



## Trilos (15. Oktober 2005)

pirx am 15.10.2005 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 14.10.2005 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Musst es ja nicht spielen


----------



## SirSuckalot (16. Oktober 2005)

Trilos am 15.10.2005 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 15.10.2005 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich finds gut weil ich sonst nur ballerspiele spiel und mal son rollenspiel "light" kommt da richtig, kann ja net jedes so komplex sein wie morrowind oder so


----------



## Trilos (16. Oktober 2005)

SirSuckalot am 16.10.2005 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Trilos am 15.10.2005 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morrowind ist ja schon abartig in seiner größe und Fable ist halt ein kllitze klein wenig zu kurz aber die Grafik ist doch nett.


----------



## Berner (16. Oktober 2005)

Trilos am 16.10.2005 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> SirSuckalot am 16.10.2005 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das sehe ich genau so!!


----------



## gamer-no1 (17. Oktober 2005)

Berner am 16.10.2005 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Trilos am 16.10.2005 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist eigentlich der Schwierigkeitsgrad. wenn man das game wirklich gründlich spielt sind die gegner gegen ende viel zu schwach.
die Länge macht mir nicht so viel aus, da da spiel  ja zu erneutem durchspielen einlädt


----------



## apollo (17. Oktober 2005)

gamer-no1 am 17.10.2005 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Berner am 16.10.2005 23:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe es gestern auch durchgespielt und war im großen und ganzem sehr zufrieden. Ich bin jetzt auch kein extremer RPG Fan, das letzte was ich in dem Bereich gezockt habe war Gothic 2. Dennoch gibts es bei Fable, wie ich finde zu Recht, Kritikpunkte: Da wäre aufjedenfalls der Schwierigkeitsgrad. Der Letzte Endgegner war innerhalb von einer Minute Geschichte und viel zu einfach zu töten. Außerdem sind einige Zaubersprüche in Ihrer Wirkung viel zu Stark. Das wäre ja aber alles noch zu verkraften, wenn man zum einen nicht mit Mana- und Gesundheitstränken zugeworfen würde, welche einem Zitat: Volle Energie und Mana auf Knopfdruck beschehren. Außerdem ist das Speichersystem fürn Arsch, aber dessen Nachteile wurden ja schon früher im Thread erläutert. Und absolut nervig fand ich die einzelnen Mini-Karten Abschnitte die immer und immer neu geladen werden mussten wenn in ein anderes Gebit wollte; hier merkt man doch deutlich die Konsolenherkunft. Trotz alldem hats mir riesen Spaß gemacht. Nicht zu letzt weil es unverhofft noch weiterging im Spiel, nachdem man 



Spoiler



Messer Jack das erste mal


 getötet hat. Ich fands aufjedenfall ganz witzig, aber gleube kaum dass ich es erneut Spiele...

[OE]


----------

